# Fireflies in June??...in Ontario



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Sitting in the hot tub last night just at dusk I could swear I saw a firefly in the back yard.

It lit once and caught my eye, I sort of did a double take thinking I'd been seeing things - then a bit off to the right it lit again then disappeared.

Now I do get the occasional "lights" if a migraine is spinning up and that was sort of my initial "what the' reaction but the light was too solid and yellow and then when it did it again I figured it might be a firefly.

But is it the right time of year.??

I recall fireflies as a kid in Georgia visiting relatives but up here??

Thoughts??


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yes, there were tons of fireflies in Waycross, Georgia when I was there back in 1973 and 1974. Have not seen one in Canada, however, in my 30 years here. Of course, in the GTA, anything is possible.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I would see fireflys all the time when I was living in the country. Quite usual.

Tonight though I was bombarded by massive Junebugs. Swarms of them.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Of course you saw fireflies, in Ontario, in June.

And you must know: they're contributing to global warming.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I seem to recall fireflies in summer in Ontario as a kid - but not frequent.
Could get a jar full in Georgia tho. 

Seems like it's rare enough to have a dedicated website for Canada

Firefly Reports from Canada by Donald Burger, Houston, TX



> Ontario:
> 
> June 24, 2005: Lynda McLeod notes: We live in Ajax, Ontario, near Carruthers Creek about one mile north of Lake Ontario. Every year we see the fireflies June 12-13, and this year no exception. The area near the creek bed has several old trees lining the banks, and then opens up to a natural grass area. We see them floating over the tall grasses and as high up as 10 feet after 9:30 at night. Often the males carry on for hours, because I have spotted them glowing as late at midnight. Unfortunately the windy weather and damp weather does seem to affect the numbers, as we don't have as many as we used to have.
> June 13, 2005: A reader writes: We have fireflies around our house located in the country, just outside Barrie, Ontario, 1.5 hours north of Toronto Ontario Canada.
> ...


Right on the money for time of day and time of year.....MUCH better than being a migraine aura.


----------



## logcomet (Jun 11, 2004)

I live in Dundas and we've had fireflies for the last two weeks. I don't think this is uncommon for Ontario at this time of year. It's great and very soothing while relaxing on hot summer nights...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

No surprise to see fireflies.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Tis the proper timing. Especially up north. I have them in Sheffield right now too


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

I grew up around Uxbridge ON and they were common in summer.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

When and if fireflies ever come to this part of NL, then it is time to move to another country. We are doomed. The last firefly to glow in the St.John's area was just before the last ice age.


----------



## mclenaghan (Sep 27, 2002)

I have seen them a few tmes when coming home at dusk. They are out in the pastures near where I live. There were lots of them last time I saw them.


----------



## Smoothfonzo (May 17, 2007)

Yep, I've seen quite a few of them in the North Bay area, particularly in fields of long grass. They're easy to catch too, simply by following them and cupping your hand where they land. I've caught a few that way. It's kind of neat to have them glow in your hand, hehe.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Came across this thread, because I was googling fireflies in Ontario, reason being that we were just in Grove City PA, doing the shopping thing with the family, and we noticed them at dusk outside the hotel. My kids have never seen one ages 5 and 7, I haven't seen one in over 20 years. I remember them in Toronto when I was a kid, but that was over 30 years ago.
I felt like catching a jar full and releasing them up in my yard.
Does anyone know what has happened to them in the GTA?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

bmovie said:


> Does anyone know what has happened to them in the GTA?


I still see them in the GTA... Saw them a couple of times sitting in our backyard over the last few years. I know in Richmond Hill I have family who see them regularly thoughout the summer (same goes for the Kawarthas).


----------



## imnothng (Sep 12, 2009)

Not sure if y'all would consider Caledonia (just outside of Hamilton) part of the GTA, but there's been fireflies there since at least '92. As well there's been fireflies since at least '85 down in the Windsor area.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Saw lots and lots of them on the path between Edwards' Gardens and Sunnybrook a few weeks ago. There was just one spot where they all seemed to be congregating.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

I've seen lots of them in Humber Bay.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Sonal said:


> Saw lots and lots of them on the path between Edwards' Gardens and Sunnybrook a few weeks ago. There was just one spot where they all seemed to be congregating.


Really?
Thats good to know, because I have never seen one around my house now for the past 20 years.
I just thought it was strange, that when I saw them in Pennsylvania I realized that it's been a long time since I have seen them in Toronto.
and like I said, my kids have NEVER seen one.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

bmovie said:


> Really?
> Thats good to know, because I have never seen one around my house now for the past 20 years.
> I just thought it was strange, that when I saw them in Pennsylvania I realized that it's been a long time since I have seen them in Toronto.
> and like I said, my kids have NEVER seen one.


I'd never seen any before either, but then the person I was walking with suddenly stopped me... and there they were. So many of them too. 

I've also seen deer along the same path. Just once, though.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Lots up at my friends cottage near Peterborough and a very nice stop after a long mcycle ride.
Late, tired, just pulled off on a quiet spot to take a breather up by Bell Fountain.

Just after a rain and the silence was very intense as was the dark after the lights and noise of the trip.
As my eyes adjusted - flickers everywhere from fireflies and not a peep of sound as the light fog damped everything. Fairy glen indeed.:clap:

Same trip a huge red moon on the horizon due to the thin fog. Treat for the senses.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> Lots up at my friends cottage near Peterborough and a very nice stop after a long mcycle ride.
> Late, tired, just pulled off on a quiet spot to take a breather up by Bell Fountain.
> 
> Just after a rain and the silence was very intense as was the dark after the lights and noise of the trip.
> ...


that moon would have been nice to see!
I don't suppose you took any photos?


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

I'm in Hamilton and was delighted to see some while sitting on the porch last night.

John


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

Time to bring back an old thread. We were on our way home from Paris, Ont. to Woodstock Ont. and we saw hundreds of fireflies. We stopped the car and I put a couple on my son's (to his delight) on his hand. I do not know if I have not been paying attention, but the population has exploded this year.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, there were tons of fireflies in Waycross, Georgia when I was there back in 1973 and 1974. Have not seen one in Canada, however, in my 30 years here. Of course, in the GTA, anything is possible.


I used to see them growing up in Nova Scotia, but not in Ontario.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

My father told me that while in the army, fireflies were smushed against the notch and site of a gun, so one could aim at night--there was a residual fluorescence from bug body juices.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

I have seen hundreds of fireflies in Eastern Ontario this year. I use to see many of them when i was a kid, but their numbers diminished, now for the last few weeks, I have seen a large amount of them again.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

MacDoc said:


> ...Sitting in the hot tub last night just at dusk I could swear I saw a firefly in the back yard.
> 
> I recall fireflies as a kid in Georgia visiting relatives but up here??
> 
> Thoughts??


We are a lot further north than you are MacDoc and I saw the first fireflies of the season a couple of weeks ago so it is entirely possible. We get fireflies every year.

Edit: LOL... I just realized how old this thread is.... goes back to my early days here on ehMac.


----------

